# Adoption of Red-footed Tortoise....



## c_pierce705 (Sep 18, 2007)

I just saw an ad on Madison WI craigslist about someone looking for a home for their red-foot. I emailed him telling him about this forum. He emailed me back and said "no thanks". What is that about? Laziness? I was confused as to why someone wouldnt want to meet tortoise people......

Just wanted to vent about that for a minute, it was a weird response...


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 18, 2007)

hey Crystal, he probably picked that baby up at the last show at Racine and just cant care for it nor does he probably even care to find out how to care for it properly. Very sad. I saw the ad too and was tempted to pick the little tyke up myself. Im still debating on it.


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 18, 2007)

JustAnja said:


> hey Crystal, he probably picked that baby up at the last show at Racine and just cant care for it nor does he probably even care to find out how to care for it properly. Very sad. I saw the ad too and was tempted to pick the little tyke up myself. Im still debating on it.



The guy is a total jerk. He emailed me back and said if he wanted my advice, he would have asked for it. And then went on to say to just leave him alone when I said I just thought he would want to give the tort to someone who knows something. I feel bad for the tortoise.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Girls, I saw the ad also. I thought it looked like a breeder. They posted in several of our local cities on CL . 90$ is close to the going rate... Or as you stated AJ they got it at Racine. 
That sucks for the guy to be sooo rude. Hope the babies new owner finds a good sourse of info. Or hops on here.


----------



## dataslave (Sep 19, 2007)

Mr. T invented fools like Madison WI craigslist boy. Realizing the magnitude of his folly, he then created Pity.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 19, 2007)

LMAO.....too bad someone wouldn't whoop folly boy.


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 19, 2007)

Iluvemturts said:


> LMAO.....too bad someone wouldn't whoop folly boy.



folly boy? whos that? lol


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 19, 2007)

I took it as the dude that was rude to you and didnt want info pertaining to the RF


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 19, 2007)

Iluvemturts said:


> I took it as the dude that was rude to you and didnt want info pertaining to the RF



Oh yeah, seriously. Oh after that, he emailed me saying how inapropriate he was and then asked if I was singe and if I would send him a pic.......ewwww


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 19, 2007)

You have GOT to be kidding me! EEEWW! is right!.....jerk!


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh man, thats crazy Crystal. Im kinda glad I didnt end up going to pickup the tort after all. I feel bad for the tort but I would have to have to kill someone.


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 19, 2007)

Yeah, Im not too sure what was up with that. I just wanted to help him find good tort people....weirdoooooo......its alright though, it made an otherwise boring day a little interesting....LMAO


----------



## shay_ (Sep 19, 2007)

:shy:i guess we're very "uncommon" people i guess you could say iam soooo happy to have been invited this place cuz i know NO ONE in Big Bear who has desert tortoises


----------



## Jentortmom (Sep 20, 2007)

OMG that is nasty!!! What a rude jerk!! You should send him Mr. T's pic! LMAO Or better yet, nope not gonna say it!! mmmm I don't like people like that, but it definatley makes for a laugh when you need one.


----------

